# Meniere's Disease and Medical Marijuana



## spkavyo (Oct 2, 2010)

I know marijuana is prescribed for Meniere's Disease (Inner Ear problem that causes vertigo, ringing in ears and nausea) in California. What I'm looking for is information on strains of marijuana that are helpful for this condition. As a newbie medical grower I'm looking for information on strains I could grow to treat this condition.
P.S. Meniere's is not on the Colorado list of treatable conditions, I also have severe nerve pain from failed back surgery syndrome.


----------

